# Illinois CCL Holder: My CCL was Revoked Under Threat of a Warrant



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...my-ccl-was-revoked-under-threat-of-a-warrant/


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Peoples Republic of Illinois


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My CCW training in Wisconsin was fast and dirty. Four hours, no range time, the only guns were rubber Glock 17s. I wonder why Illinois doesn't allow reciprocity With Wisconsin???

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Stems directly from the existence of the law.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Goldwing said:


> My CCW training in Wisconsin was fast and dirty. Four hours, no range time, the only guns were rubber Glock 17s. I wonder why Illinois doesn't allow reciprocity With Wisconsin???
> 
> GW


Illinois does not recognize concealed carry permits from any other state. Furthermore, they will only allow residents of a handful of states to even apply for an Illinois non-resident permit.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

He lost his CCW due to the person he obtained the training from. 
Always be careful of who you pay to train you.


----------

